# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Конкурс Педагогического мастерства IN-KU > Международный  детский вокальный конкурс IN-KU "Песенная карусель 2016" >  Открыто голосование Первого Международного детского вокального конкурса IN-KU "Песенная карусель"

## Mazaykina

[IMG]http://*********ru/10689128.jpg[/IMG]

*
Внимание!!!
**Начинается голосование Первого Международного детского вокального конкурса IN-KU "Песенная карусель"!**
Победителем зрительского голосования станет тот участник, у  которого будет наибольшее количество,* *просмотров, лайков и комментариев** на  канале Youtube. 

Голосуйте за лучшие номера!
Поддерживайте ваших коллег, друзей и участников.
Комментируйте понравившиеся видео, ставьте лайки  на канале Youtube!

**Подсчет голосов начнется 1 сентября 2016 года.*

----------

aichka (01.08.2016), Karamel (03.08.2016), mishel61 (02.08.2016), ttanya (06.08.2016), Valenta (01.08.2016), Vitolda (01.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016), Ирина Ивановна (02.08.2016), нонна (10.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*Внимание! Приём заявок на вокальный конкурс окончен!*
*
Пользовательское голосование на «Приз зрительских симпатий» объявляется открытым!*

*Регламент конкурса и требования к соблюдению анонимности:*

*Каждому участнику конкурса присвоен индивидуальный регистрационный номер. Полученные видео материалы участников анонимно размещены техническим координационным советом конкурса на специальном аккаунте сервера YouTube, с указанием только регистрационного номера и названия песни. 

Видео конкурсных номеров с сервера YouTube размещаются на Форуме IN-KU только координаторами и только в этой теме конкурса. Каждый конкурсный номер помещён в отдельный пост темы. Указаны: регистрационный номер, название и авторы песни (кроме авторской номинации), конкурсная номинация, возрастная категория. 

Материалы, размещённые участниками в теме конкурса самостоятельно, будут немедленно удалены без каких бы то ни было объяснений со стороны оргкомитета. Писать сообщения, комментировать и задавать вопросы в данной теме не разрешается! По всем вопросам, связанным с объявленным конкурсом, обращаться в специальную тему. 

Если конкурсный видео материал был размещён ранее на хостингах хранения файлов, на страницах или в группах социальных сетей, на канале Youtube – необходимо ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО закрыть эти видео материалы для просмотра на время участия их в онлайн конкурсе. Технический координационный совет конкурса вправе отчислить от участия в конкурсе материал, не соответствующий предъявляемым требованиям.*

----------

aichka (01.08.2016), irinavalalis (02.08.2016), Karamel (03.08.2016), mishel61 (02.08.2016), sky36 (01.08.2016), ttanya (02.08.2016), Valenta (01.08.2016), Vitolda (01.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016), Ирина Ивановна (02.08.2016), Лорис (03.08.2016), нонна (10.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

[IMG]http://*********ru/10720050.jpg[/IMG]*Голосование за конкурсные номера осуществляется всеми пользователями Форума и пользователями различных социальных сетей путём нажатия кнопки [IMG]http://*********ru/10725175.png[/IMG] ("Нравится"), расположенной непосредственно на плеере YouTube (см. скриншот):*

[IMG]http://*********ru/10715956.png[/IMG]
*После нажатия на "кулачок" [IMG]http://*********ru/10725175.png[/IMG] он станет синего цвета.*
* Под каждым видео, размещённом в этой теме, находится кликабельная картинка:
[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG] Нажав на картинку, вы попадёте на канал Youtube и сможете проголосовать за понравившееся видео.*
*
Пользовательское голосование проходит строго с 1 по 31 августа 2016г. Все оценки пользователей, полученные по истечении указанного срока, в общий счёт полученных участником баллов засчитаны не будут.*

*Участникам конкурса разрешается размещать ссылки на видео материалы, расположенные в рамках конкурса на сервере YouTube, в социальных сетях: Одноклассники, ВКонтакте, Facebook, Google+, Twitter, Мой Мир, LiveInternet, Я.ру, Живой Журнал и на других подобных порталах.*

Там же, на сервере YouTube, непосредственно на странице конкурсного видео, рекомендуется оставлять свои комментарии, благодарности или высказывать собственное мнение о конкретном конкурсном материале, без указания имён участников конкурса.

----------

aichka (01.08.2016), irinavalalis (02.08.2016), mishel61 (02.08.2016), mochalova19 (03.08.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (01.08.2016), ttanya (02.08.2016), Vitolda (01.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016), Елена Эрнст (17.08.2016), Ирина Ивановна (08.08.2016), Лорис (03.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 1.*
"*Колыбельная для России*", слова и музыка С. Тихомирова.
*
Хоровое пение: 12-14 лет* 



[img]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/img]

----------

irinavalalis (30.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 2.*
"*Оранжевое солнце*". Автор слов: Арканов А. Композитор: Певзнер К.
*
Вокал-соло: 6-8 лет* 



[img]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/img]

----------

irinavalalis (30.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 3.*
"*Подарил колечко*", автор Сергей Билый.
*
Вокальный ансамбль: 6-8 лет*



[img]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/img]

----------

irinavalalis (02.08.2016), SvetaH (15.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 4.*
"*Тучка*", муз. А.Варламова сл. А.Гулевской.
*
Вокал-соло: 6-8 лет.*




[img]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/img]

----------

irinavalalis (02.08.2016), lenok_64 (28.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 5.*
"*"Балачак" ("Детство")*", на татарском языке; авторы не известны.
*
Вокальный ансамбль: 6-8 лет.*




[img]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/img]

----------

irinavalalis (02.08.2016), SvetaH (15.08.2016), Венерочка (03.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016), Лильчик (24.10.2020)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 6.*
"*Эх!*", А. Усачев, А. Матвеев.
*
Вокал-соло: 6-8 лет.*




[img]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/img]

----------

irinavalalis (02.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016), Пензева Людмила (04.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 7.*
"*Наследники победы*", А. Усачев, А. Матвеев.
*
 Вокальный ансамбль: 6-8 лет.*




[img]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/img]

----------

irinavalalis (02.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 8.*
"*Хоровод друзей*", сл.А.Бочковской, муз.Е.Зарицкой.
*
Видеоклип на детскую песню.*



[img]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/img]

----------

irinavalalis (02.08.2016), mishel61 (06.08.2016), ttanya (04.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016), зулико (17.08.2016), Олюр (07.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 9.*
"*Человек-чудак*", автор Анна Петряшева.
*
Вокал-соло: 6-8 лет.*



[img]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/img]

----------

irinavalalis (02.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 10.*
"*Здравствуй, Счастье!"* ". Музыка: В.Хвойницкий. Слова: Г.Бейлин.
*
Вокальный ансамбль: 9-11 лет.* 



[img]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/img]

----------

irinavalalis (02.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 11.*
"*Первый снег*". Музыка В. Успенского. Стихи А. Фаткина.
*
 Вокал-соло: 6-8 лет.*



[img]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/img]

----------

irinavalalis (02.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016), Пензева Людмила (04.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 12.*
"*Одного разу у селі*", муз. С.С. Гулака-Артемовського. Текст: авторы Т.В. Южда, Ю.Ф.Хриплива.
*
Вокальный ансамбль: 6-8 лет.*



[img]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/img]

----------

irinavalalis (03.08.2016), Note (03.08.2016), tetiana26 (15.08.2016), Валя Муза (05.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016), ОЙКОВ (06.08.2016), Херсон-75 (03.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 14.*
"*Веснушки*", автор К. Костин. 
*
Вокальный ансамбль: 3-5 лет.* 



[img]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/img]

----------

irinavalalis (03.08.2016), SvetaH (14.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 15.*
"*Моя Россия*", автор Георгий Струве.
*
 Хоровое пение: 6-8 лет.* 



[img]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/img]

----------

irinavalalis (03.08.2016), SvetaH (14.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 16.*
"*Песенка мамонтёнка*", муз.: В. Шаинский, сл.: В. Непомнящий.
*
Вокал-соло: 3-5 лет.* 




[img]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/img]

----------

SvetaH (14.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016), Удомля (30.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 17.*
"*Семечки*", муз. В.Темнова, сл. О.Левицкого.
*
Вокальный ансамбль: 6-8 лет.*



[img]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/img]

----------

irinavalalis (03.08.2016), SvetaH (14.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016), Дзюбкина (29.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 18.*
"*У вечного огня*", сл. и муз. Л. Некрасовой.
*
Вокал-соло: 6-8 лет.*



[img]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/img]

----------

irinavalalis (03.08.2016), Karamel (03.08.2016), lenok_64 (28.08.2016), mishel61 (02.08.2016), ttanya (02.08.2016), Valenta (01.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016), Олюр (02.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 19.*
"*Весенний вечер*", муз. и сл. В.Шестаковой.
*
Вокальный ансамбль : 6-8 лет.*



[img]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/img]

----------

irinavalalis (03.08.2016), lenok_64 (28.08.2016), говорушка (03.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016), Дзюбкина (29.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 20.*
"*Бабочка*", муз. Альбинаса Ципляускаса.
*
Вокал-соло: 9-11 лет.*



[img]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/img]

----------

irinavalalis (03.08.2016), Воробушек (12.10.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 21.*
"*Как у наших у ворот*"   / русская народная песня/
*
Вокальный ансамбль: 6-8 лет.*



[img]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/img]

----------

irinavalalis (03.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 22.*
*Вместе хорошо*
сл. и муз. Л Некрасовой
*Вокал-соло: 6-8 лет.*




[img]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/img]

----------

irinavalalis (03.08.2016), lenok_64 (28.08.2016), mishel61 (02.08.2016), mswetlana23 (28.08.2016), Note (03.08.2016), ttanya (02.08.2016), Valenta (01.08.2016), ~Марина~ (01.08.2016), Воробушек (12.10.2016), говорушка (03.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016), Дзюбкина (29.08.2016), Олюр (02.08.2016), Триолька (27.09.2016), труженица (03.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 23.*
"*Парасольки*"  В.Г. Лысенко
*
Видеоклип на детскую песню* 




[img]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/img]

----------

irinavalalis (03.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 24.*
"*По барабану*"
сл. Н. Осошник, муз. В. Осошник
*
Вокал-соло: 9-11 лет.*




[img]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/img]

----------

irinavalalis (03.08.2016), mswetlana23 (28.08.2016), SvetaH (14.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 25.*
"*Что зовём мы Родиной?*"
сл. и муз. Т. Бокач
*
Вокальный ансамбль: 6-8 лет.*




[img]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/img]

----------

irinavalalis (03.08.2016), SvetaH (14.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 26.*
"*Валенки*"
сл. и муз. А. Стрельченко
*
Вокал-соло: 6-8 лет.*




[img]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/img]

----------

irinavalalis (03.08.2016), lenok_64 (28.08.2016), SvetaH (14.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 27.*
"*Ангел*"
сл. Г. Лысенко, муз. В Лысенко, перевод с украинского В. Литовченко
*
Вокальный ансамбль: 6-8 лет.*




[img]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/img]

----------

irinavalalis (03.08.2016), SvetaH (14.08.2016), Валя Муза (05.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 28.*
"*А я чайничала*"
русская народная песня
*
Вокал-соло: 3-5 лет.*



[img]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/img]

----------

irinavalalis (03.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 29.*
"*Достык*"
сл. Е Елубаева, муз. И.Нусипбаева
*
Вокальный ансамбль: 6-8 лет.*



[img]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/img]

----------

irinavalalis (03.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 30.*
"*В деревне ёжики*"
сл. В. Березинский, муз. Ю. Гуреев
*
Вокал-соло: 9-11 лет.*



[img]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/img]

----------

irinavalalis (03.08.2016), mswetlana23 (28.08.2016), SvetaH (15.08.2016), Валя Муза (05.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016), зулико (17.08.2016), Триолька (27.09.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 31.*
"*Молода бабуся*"
сл. Шевцовой, муз. Кириленко
*
Хоровое пение: 3-5 лет.*



[img]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/img]

----------

irinavalalis (03.08.2016), mswetlana23 (28.08.2016), Note (03.08.2016), Валя Муза (05.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016), нинчик (05.08.2016), ОЙКОВ (06.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 32.*
"*Топни, ножка моя*"
сл. Т.Ромашко, муз. А.Кривошей

*
Вокал-соло: 3-5 лет.*



[img]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/img]

----------

irinavalalis (03.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 33.*
"*Весёлые нотки*"
сл. О.Рахмановой, муз.Е.Цыганковой
*
Вокальный ансамбль: 6-8 лет.*



[img]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/img]

----------

irinavalalis (03.08.2016), lenok_64 (28.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 34.*
"*Я падаю в небо*"
сл. О.Кормухина, муз. А.Белов

*
Вокал-соло: 12-14 лет.*



[img]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/img]

----------

irinavalalis (03.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016), нинчик (05.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 35.*
"*Восхитительный гламур*"
сл. О. Рахманова, муз. Е. Цыганковой
*
Вокальный ансамбль: 6-8 лет.*



[img]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/img]

----------

irinavalalis (03.08.2016), SvetaH (15.08.2016), yu-k-a (14.04.2017), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 36.*
"*Салют героям!*"
сл.и муз. Т. Назаровой
*
Вокал-соло: 9-11 лет.*



[img]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/img]

----------

гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 37.*
"*Тучка*"
 из репертуара группы "Волшебный микрофон"
*
Вокальный ансамбль: 6-8 лет.*



[img]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/img]

----------

irinavalalis (03.08.2016), SvetaH (15.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 38.*
"*Счастье русской земли*"
сл. и муз. Е. Плотникова
*
 Вокал-соло: 9-11 лет.*



[img]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/img]

----------

irinavalalis (03.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 39.*
"*Матрёшки*" Л. Раздобарина
*
Видеоклип на детскую песню* 



[img]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/img]

----------

irinavalalis (03.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016), зулико (17.08.2016), Лорис (03.08.2016), людмила-45 (16.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 40.*
"*Весёлые нотки*"
сл. О.Рахмановой, муз. Е. Цыганковой
*
Вокал-соло: 6-8 лет*



[img]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/img]

----------

irinavalalis (03.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 41.*
"*Белай платок*", русские народные страдания.
*
Вокальный ансамбль: 12-14 лет*



[img]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/img]

----------

гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 42.*
"*Когда я стану миллионером*", автор В.Семёнов.
*
Вокал-соло: 9-11 лет*



[img]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/img]

----------

гунька (01.08.2016), Сара705 (07.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 43.*
"*Юбилейная*". сл. и муз.Т.Чернявская
*
Вокальный ансамбль: 6-8 лет*



[img]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/img]

----------

mswetlana23 (28.08.2016), SvetaH (15.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016), людмила-45 (16.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 44.*
"*Как пойду я на быструю речку*".
русская народная песня, обработка Е. Шендеровича
*
Вокал- соло: 9-11 лет*



[img]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/img]

----------

irinavalalis (03.08.2016), taurika (15.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 45.*
"*Зуб молочный*". автор А. Заруба
*
Вокальный ансамбль: 6-8 лет*



[img]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/img]

----------

irinavalalis (04.08.2016), irisa (29.08.2016), lenok_64 (28.08.2016), SvetaH (15.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016), Олюр (05.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 46.*
"*Happy*". Pharrell Williams
*
Вокал-соло: 9-11 лет*



[img]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/img]

----------

irinavalalis (04.08.2016), taurika (15.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 47.*
"*Как на поле, на поляне*". русская народная песня
*
Хоровое пение: 12-14 лет*



[img]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/img]

----------

irinavalalis (04.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 48.*
"*Звездопад*" автор  В. Иевлев
*
Вокал-соло: 9-11 лет*



[img]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/img]

----------

irinavalalis (04.08.2016), Note (03.08.2016), taurika (15.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016), Олюр (03.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 49.*
"*Мы с друзьями*".
*
Авторская детская песня.*



[img]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/img]

----------

irinavalalis (04.08.2016), SvetaH (15.08.2016), ttanya (18.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016), Олюр (05.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 50.*
"*Красные сапожки*", муз. А. Филиппенко, сл. Т. Волгиной.
*
Вокал-соло: 3-5 лет* 



[img]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/img]

----------

irinavalalis (04.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 51.*
"*Лето*"  автор А. Ивлев
*
Видеоклип на детскую песню.*



[img]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/img]

----------

irinavalalis (02.08.2016), mishel61 (02.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016), зулико (17.08.2016), Олюр (08.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 52.*
"*Мы шагаем как солдаты*"  сл.и муз. Д. Трубачев
*
Вокальный ансамбль: 6-8 лет*



[img]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/img]

----------

irinavalalis (04.08.2016), irisa (29.08.2016), taurika (15.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 53.*
"*Кузя едет на коне*"  русская народная песня
*
 Вокал-соло: 9-11 лет*



[img]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/img]

----------

irinavalalis (04.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016), Сара705 (07.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 54.*
"*Зимняя сказка*"  сл. А. Усачёв, муз.А. Пинегин
*
 Видеоклип на детскую песню* 



[img]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/img]

----------

irinavalalis (04.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 55.*
"*Песня Бабы-Яги*"  автор В. Екимовский
*
Вокал-соло: 6-8 лет*



[img]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/img]

----------

irinavalalis (04.08.2016), taurika (15.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 56.*
"*Для тебя*" 
*
Авторская детская песня*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

irinavalalis (04.08.2016), Karamel (03.08.2016), mishel61 (02.08.2016), Note (03.08.2016), ttanya (18.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016), Олюр (02.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 57.*
"*Гимн маленьких новокузнечан*" 
автор Л. Некрасова
*
Видео клип на детскую песню*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

irinavalalis (04.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016), Олюр (02.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 58.*
"*Посвящаю Москве*"  автор Ж. Колмагорова
*
Вокал-соло: 9-11 лет*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

irinavalalis (04.08.2016), taurika (15.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 59.*
"*Весеннее настроение*" 
*
Авторская детская песня*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

irinavalalis (04.08.2016), ttanya (03.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 60.*
"*Мы с друзьями*" 
*
 Вокал-соло: 6-8 лет*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

irinavalalis (04.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 61.*
"*Про нас и детский сад*"  автор Л. Некрасова
*
Хоровое пение: 6-8 лет*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

irinavalalis (04.08.2016), Karamel (03.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016), Олюр (02.08.2016), Светинка (10.08.2016), Триолька (27.09.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 62.*
"*Шёл весёлый Дед Мороз*" 
сл. и муз. Л. Вересокиной
*
 Видеоклип на детскую песню* 



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

irinavalalis (04.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 63.*
"*Песня Снегурочки*"  сл. и муз. А. Евтодьевой
*
 Вокал-соло: 6-8 лет*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

irinavalalis (04.08.2016), ttanya (18.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 64.*
"*Мамина пісня*"  муз. Н.Шевченко
*
Вокальный ансамбль: 3-5 лет*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

irinavalalis (04.08.2016), Note (03.08.2016), Валя Муза (05.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 65.*
"*На ладошках неба пляшут облака*" 

 сл. и муз. Ксении Ситник

* 
 Вокал-соло: 6-8 лет*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

irinavalalis (04.08.2016), Karamel (03.08.2016), lenok_64 (28.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016), Светинка (10.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 66.*
"*Милые взрослые*" 
сл. И. Резник, муз. А. Клевицкий
*
Видеоклип на детскую песню*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

irinavalalis (04.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 67.*
"*Я рисую облака*" 

музыка и слова Л.Некрасовой.*

Вокал-соло: 3-5 лет.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

irinavalalis (04.08.2016), Karamel (03.08.2016), ttanya (18.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016), Олюр (02.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 68.*
"*Лирическая песня*" 
сл. и муз. А. Евтодьевой
*
Хоровое пение: 6-8 лет.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

irinavalalis (04.08.2016), ttanya (18.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 69.*
"*Дарунки осені*" 
сл. Г.Лысенко, муз. В. Лысенко
*
 Видеоклип на детскую песню.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

irinavalalis (04.08.2016), Валя Муза (05.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 70.*
"*Весна*" 
автор А. Воинов
*
Вокал-соло: 6-8 лет.* 



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

irinavalalis (04.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 71.*
"*Деда-непоседа*" 
сл. Т. Бокова, муз. В. Романов
*
Вокальный ансамбль: 6-8 лет.* 



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

irinavalalis (04.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 72.*
"*Сказка*"
сл. Т. Керстен, муз. К. Костин
*
Видеоклип на детскую песню.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

irinavalalis (04.08.2016), ttanya (03.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 73.*
"*Песенка феечек*"
автор неизвестен
*
Вокальный ансамбль: 6-8 лет.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

irinavalalis (04.08.2016), ttanya (18.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 74.*
"*Нежная песенка*"
автор М. Мишакова
*
Вокал-соло: 6-8 лет.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

irinavalalis (04.08.2016), lenok_64 (28.08.2016), Валя Муза (05.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 75.*
"*Уходим в школу*"
*
Авторская детская песня.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

irinavalalis (04.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 76.*
"*От носика до хвостика*"
сл. П. Синявский, муз. М. Парцхаладзе 
*
Вокал-соло: 3-5 лет.* 



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

irinavalalis (04.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 77.*
"*Начинаются чудеса*"
автор М. Басова
*
Видеоклип на детскую песню*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

irinavalalis (04.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016), Инна Корепанова (02.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 78.*
"*Молодая бабушка*"
сл. и муз. А. Евтодьева
*
 Вокал-соло: 6-8 лет.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

irinavalalis (04.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016), людмила-45 (16.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 79.*
"*Щедрик*"
украинская народная песня, обработка Н. Леонтовича
*
Хоровое пение: 12-14 лет.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

irinavalalis (04.08.2016), Валя Муза (05.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016), Олюр (03.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 80.*
"*Песенка-чудесенка*"
*
 Авторская детская песня.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

irinavalalis (04.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016), Олюр (02.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 81.*
"*Жил-был на свете мальчик*"
муз.Моцарт, сл.И.Шаль, рус.текст Мнацакановой 
*
 Вокал-соло: 9-11 лет.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

irinavalalis (04.08.2016), taurika (15.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 82.*
"*Осень пришла*"
сл. и муз. Ю. Верижников
*
Видеоклип на детскую песню.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

irinavalalis (04.08.2016), mishel61 (02.08.2016), ttanya (03.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016), Инна Корепанова (02.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 83.*
"*До-ре-ми*"
из репертуара детского хора "Великан"
*
Вокальный ансамбль: 12-14 лет.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

irinavalalis (04.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 84.*
"*Мама*"
*
Вокал-соло: 12-14 лет.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

irinavalalis (04.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016), ТА-НЮШ-КА (04.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 85.*
"*Лучший садик наш*"
сл. и муз. А. Евтодьева
*
Хоровое пение: 6-8 лет.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

irinavalalis (04.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 86.*
"*Солнышко*"
сл. Л. Фоминых, муз. В.Чернявского
*
Видео клип на детскую песню* 



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

irinavalalis (04.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 87.*
"*Кошка беспородная*"
 сл. и муз. А.Пряжникова
*
 Вокальный ансамбль: 6-8 лет.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

irinavalalis (04.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016), Олюр (02.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 88.*
"*Моя семья*"
сл. и муз. А. Ермолов

*
Вокал-соло: 12-14 лет.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 89.*
"*Воспитательницы наши*"
сл. И.Черницкая, муз. Н.Самонова
*
Хоровое пение: 6-8 лет.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 90.*
"*Осенний вальс*"
муз. О.Конопелько; сл. Е.Шаламоновой; аранжировка Е.Курячий
*
Видеоклип на детскую песню.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

гунька (01.08.2016), Олюр (03.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 91.*
"*Бибика*"
сл.Н.Осошник, муз. В.Осошник
*
Вокальный ансамбль: 3-5 лет.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 92.*
"*Коромыслице*"
русская народная песня
*
Вокал-соло: 6-8 лет.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

lenok_64 (28.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016), людмила-45 (16.08.2016), ОЙКОВ (12.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 93.*
"*Дети войны*"
сл. И. Резник, муз О. Юдахина
*
Хоровое пение: 3-5 лет.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 94.*
"*Жил в лесу колючий ёжик*"
сл. Зарецкой, муз Бодраченко
*
Видеоклип на детскую песню.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 95.*
"*Подружки*"
автор Ю. Верижников
*
 Вокальный ансамбль: 6-8 лет.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 96.*
"*Паровоз*"
муз. и сл. Эрнесакса, русск. текст Татаринова
*
Вокал-соло: 3-5 лет.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

гунька (01.08.2016), Олюр (03.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 97.*
"*Зауралье*"
*
 Хоровое пение: 6-8 лет.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 98.*
"*Ожившая кукла*"
сл С. Алиханова и А. Жихарева, муз. В. Шаинского
*
Вокал-соло: 6-8 лет.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

lenok_64 (28.08.2016), taurika (15.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 99.*
"*Дядя Ваня*"
автор неизвестен
*
Видеоклип на детскую песню.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 100.*
"*До свиданья, дошкольное детство*"
сл. и муз. А. Евтодьева
*
Хоровое пение: 6-8 лет.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 101.*
"*Весна*"
сл. Плещеева, муз. Чайковского
*
Вокал-соло: 12-14 лет.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 102.*
"*Было у матушки 12 дочерей*"
русская народная песня
*
Вокальный ансамбль: 6-8 лет.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

SvetaH (15.08.2016), tanuha (02.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 103.*
"*У долі своя весна*"
сл. Ю. Рыбчинский, муз.В. Ивасюк 
*
Хоровое пение: 9-11 лет.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 104.*
"*Паровозик*"
сл. Т. Петровой, муз. Л.Быкодаровой
*
Видеоклип на детскую песню.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

mishel61 (02.08.2016), Валя Муза (05.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016), зулико (18.08.2016), Лорис (03.08.2016), Олюр (05.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 105.*
"*Белая берёзка*"
*
 Авторская детская песня.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

mishel61 (05.08.2016), NikTanechka (09.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 106.*
"*Аве Мария*"
муз. С.Поляков
*
Хоровое пение: 9-11 лет.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 107.*
"*Как у нас было на Дону*"
народная песня
*
Вокал-соло: 6-8 лет.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

tanuha (02.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 108.*
"*Show girl*"
сл. и муз. Е. Комар
*
Вокальный ансамбль: 9-11 лет.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 109.*
"*Мама*"
сл.Т Назаровой, муз.А.Розанова
*
Вокал-соло: 12-14 лет.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

гунька (01.08.2016), Светинка (10.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 110.*
"*Вайара*" ("Праздник")" 
сл. и муз. Э.Табаева 
*
Вокальный ансамбль: 6-8 лет.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

irinavalalis (28.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 111.*
"*Крункнер*"
автор Аида Саркисян 
*
Вокал-соло: 9-11 лет.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 112.*
"*Смешной дождик*"
*
Авторская детская песня.*




[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

гунька (01.08.2016), зулико (18.08.2016), Ольга Сара (01.08.2016), Олюр (05.08.2016), Светинка (10.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 113.*
"*Hora din Moldova*"
автор Нелли Чобану
*
Вокал-соло: 9-11 лет.*




[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 114.*
"*Выбирай дороги*"
 сл.Н.Осошник, муз.В. Осошник
*
Вокальный ансамбль: 12-14 лет.*




[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 115.*
"*Расскажи мне сказку, мама*"
автор неизвестен
*
Вокал-соло: 3-5 лет.*




[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

lenok_64 (28.08.2016), taurika (15.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 116.*
"*Мы за мир*"
сл. И.Филимоновой, муз. А.Петряшевой
*
Вокальный ансамбль: 12-14 лет.*




[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 117.*
"*Люблюка*"
автор Л. Кнорозова
*
Вокал-соло: 3-5 лет.*




[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 118.*
"*Кискина звуковая игра*"
*
Авторская детская песня.* 




[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

kimesha (07.11.2018), taurika (15.08.2016), Валя Муза (05.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016), зулико (18.08.2016), Олюр (05.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 119.*
"*Мамин день*"
автор Е. Курячий
*
Вокал-соло: 3-5 лет.*




[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

гунька (01.08.2016), Лорис (03.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 120.*
"*Мы просто другие*"
сл. В Борисов, муз. А Ермолов
*
Видеоклип на детскую песню.*




[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 121.*
"*Ласточки*"
сл. Г.Фаллерслебена, муз. Р.Шумана
*
Вокал-соло: 9-11 лет.*




[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 122.*
"*Папа мой*"
сл. Е.Марченко, муз. Л.Марченко 
*
Вокальный ансамбль: 9-11 лет.*




[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 123.*
"*Всё ли можно сосчитать*"
 сл. и муз. Анны Петряшевой
*
Вокал-соло: 6-8 лет.*




[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 124.*
"*Песенка бабочек*"
сл. Кузьминой, муз. Варламова
*
Вокальный ансамбль: 6-8 лет.*




[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

lenok_64 (28.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 125.*
"*Так держать!"*"
сл. В. Борисов, муз. А. Ермолов
*
Вокал-соло: 6-8 лет.*




[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 126.*
"*Частушки*"
муз. народная
*
Вокальный ансамбль: 6-8 лет.*




[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

lenok_64 (28.08.2016), SvetaH (15.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 127.*
"*Отмените войну*"
сл. А. Майер, муз. Т. Ветрова
*
Вокал-соло: 6-8 лет.*




[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

lenok_64 (28.08.2016), taurika (15.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016), Лорис (03.08.2016), Светинка (10.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 128.*
"*Клип про маму*"
автор неизвестен
*
Видеоклип на детскую песню.*




[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

гунька (01.08.2016), ненька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 129.*
"*Кружевные сказки*"
сл. П.Синявский, муз. Ю.Чичков
*
Вокал-соло: 6-8 лет.*




[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Karamel (09.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 130.*
"*Круглая песня*"
сл. С. Васильев, О. Клименкова, муз. С. Васильев, М. Ланда
*
Вокальный ансамбль: 6-8 лет.*




[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 131.*
"*Қазақтай ел қайда*"
из репертуара "МузАрт"
*
Вокал-соло: 12-14 лет.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 132.*
"*Прадедушка*"
сл. М. Загот, муз. А. Ермолов
*
Вокальный ансамбль: 6-8 лет.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 133.*
"*№ 133. "Кунелле саяхат" ("Весёлое путешествие")*"
сл. и муз. Р.Валеев
*
Вокал-соло: 6-8 лет.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 134.*
"*Строгая мамаша*"
*
Авторская детская песня.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Petavla (27.08.2016), Валя Муза (05.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016), людмила-45 (16.08.2016), Олюр (05.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 135.*
"*Маленький принц*"
сл. и муз. Е. Рябова
*
Вокал-соло: 9-11 лет.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 136.*
"*"Что такое Родина?"*"
сл. И.Черницкая, муз. А.Флярковский
*
Вокальный ансамбль: 3-5 лет.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Karamel (09.08.2016), Veramar62 (30.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016), Т.К-Пчелка (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 137.*
"*"Лесная песенка"*"
сл.П. Каганов, муз. В.Витлин
*
Вокал-соло: 6-8 лет.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 138.*
*"Пусть всегда будет солнце" (на башкирском яз.)* 
сл. Л.Ошанин, муз. А. Островский
*
Вокальный ансамбль: 3-5 лет.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

гунька (01.08.2016), Т.К-Пчелка (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 139.*
"*Ромашка*"
сл. и муз. К. Макарова
*
Вокал-соло: 3-5 лет.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

гунька (01.08.2016), Т.К-Пчелка (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 140.*
"*What Makes You Beautiful*"
песня из репертуара группы "One Direction"
*
Вокальный ансамбль: 12-14 лет.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 141.*
"*Последний бой*"
сл. и муз. Н.Ножкин
*
Вокал-соло: 12-14 лет.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 142.*
"*Ковбойская песня*"
сл. Э.Мороз, муз.Д.Гершвин, перелож. для хора И.Викут
*
Хоровое пение: 12-14 лет.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

гунька (01.08.2016), ОЙКОВ (12.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 143.*
"*Хлопайте в ладоши*"
 сл. и муз. Е. Зарицкая
*
Вокальный ансамбль: 3-5 лет.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 144.*
"*Зуб молочный*"
сл. и муз. А Заруба
*
Вокал-соло: 6-8 лет.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

гунька (01.08.2016), Т.К-Пчелка (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 145.*
"*Птицы белые*"
сл. Т. Гунбин, муз. С. Ранда 
*
Вокальный ансамбль: 9-11 лет.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 146.*
"*Какого цвета лето*"
сл. А. Ануфриев, муз. А. Бауэр
*
Вокал-соло: 6-8 лет.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

гунька (01.08.2016), Светинка (10.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 147.*
"*Всё мы делим пополам*"
сл.М.Пляцковский, муз.В.Шаинский
*
Вокальный ансамбль: 9-11 лет.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

гунька (01.08.2016), ОЙКОВ (12.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 148.*
"*Мамочка любимая*"
сл. и муз. А. Евтодьева
*
Вокал-соло: 3-5 лет.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

lenok_64 (28.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 149.*
"*Panis Angelicus*"
сл. из " Sacris Solemniis " Св. Фомы Аквинского, муз. Ц.Франк
*
Хоровое пение: 9-11 лет.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Veramar62 (30.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 150.*
"*Песня о криницах*"
 сл. В. Карпеко, муз. А. Эшпай
*
Вокальный ансамбль: 12-14 лет.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

гунька (01.08.2016), Дзюбкина (29.08.2016), зулико (17.08.2016), Олюр (07.08.2016), Сара705 (07.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 151.*
"*Залетела к нам оса*"
сл. Ж.Давитьянц, муз. А.Варламов
*
Вокал-соло: 6-8 лет.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

lenok_64 (28.08.2016), mishel61 (05.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016), людмила-45 (16.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 152.*
"*Моя Россия*"
 сл. Н.Соловьева, муз.  Г.Струве
*
Вокальный ансамбль: 6-8 лет.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

SvetaH (15.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 153.*
"*Мамины глаза*"
 сл.И.Шевчук, муз.Е.Зарицкая
*
Вокал-соло: 6-8 лет.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

SvetaH (15.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 154.*
"*Пригласите песенку*"
 сл. и муз. Г.Капля
*
Вокальный ансамбль: 6-8 лет.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

mishel61 (02.08.2016), SvetaH (15.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 155.*
"*По сеничкам Дуняшенька*"
 русская народная песня в обработке Василенко 
*
Вокал-соло: 12-14 л.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

гунька (01.08.2016), Сара705 (07.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 156.*
"*Не уроните шарик*"
 сл. и муз. Т.Залужная
*
Хоровое пение: 9-11 л.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Veramar62 (30.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016), ОЙКОВ (12.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 157.*
"*Башмачки*"
 сл. и муз. Т.Бурцева
*
Вокал-соло: 6-8 л.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

lenok_64 (28.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 158.*
"*Победа*"
 сл. В.Семернин, муз.А.Арутюнов
*
Хоровое пение: 12-14 л.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Veramar62 (30.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016), Олюр (02.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 159.*
"*Адлятала птушка*"
 сл. В.Жукович, муз. Е.Атрашкевич
*
Вокал-соло: 12-14 л.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 160.*
"*Поговори со мною, мама*"
 сл. В.Гин, муз. В.Мигуля 
*
Вокальный ансамбль: 12-14 л.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 161.*
"*Песенка про папу*"
 сл. неизв. автора, муз. Н. Рыбкина
*
Вокал-соло: 3-5 л.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 162.*
"*Улетай на крыльях ветра*"
 муз. А.Бородин, из оперы "Князь Игорь"
*
Вокальный ансамбль: 12-14 л.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 163.*
"*Гармонь моя*"
 русская народная песня в обр. Г.Пономаренко 
*
Вокал-соло: 6-8 л.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Karamel (03.08.2016), lenok_64 (28.08.2016), mishel61 (06.08.2016), SvetaH (15.08.2016), ttanya (06.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 164.*
"*Настало время осени*"
 сл. и муз. Г.Гусева
*
Хоровое пение: 6-8 лет.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

irinavalalis (28.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 165.*
"*Неразлучные друзья*"
 сл. М.Танич, муз. В.Шаинский 
*
Вокал-соло: 6-8 лет.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

irinavalalis (28.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 166.*
"*У нас нонче субботея*"
 русская народная песня
*
Вокал-соло: 6-8 лет.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

irinavalalis (28.08.2016), lenok_64 (28.08.2016), livebox (03.08.2016), SvetaH (15.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 167.*
"*Раз ладошка, два ладошка*"
 сл. И.Шевчук, муз. Е.Зарицкая
*
Вокал-соло: 3-5 лет.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

irinavalalis (28.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016), Лорис (03.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 168.*
"*Нет милей Руси*"
 сл. Н.Кочарян, муз. О.Кочарян 
*
Вокал-соло: 6-8 лет.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Veramar62 (30.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 169.*
"*Simply the best*"
 автор T.Turner 
*
Вокал-соло: 9-11 лет.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

irinavalalis (28.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*№ 170.*
"*Ромашка*"
 сл. и муз. К.Макарова 
*
Вокал-соло: 3-5 лет.*



[IMG]http://*********ru/10687487.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/10703870.jpg[/IMG]

----------

irinavalalis (28.08.2016), гунька (01.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Пользовательское голосование проходит строго с 1 августа по 31 августа 2016г. Все оценки пользователей, полученные по истечении указанного срока, в общий счет полученных участником баллов засчитаны не будут.


*Внимание! Московское время - 00 часов 00 минут 1 сентября! Пользовательское голосование вокального конкурса закрыто!* 




> Подсчет голосов начнется 1 сентября 2016 года.


*Начинается подсчёт голосов! Всем удачи!*

----------

tanuha (14.09.2016), ttanya (16.09.2016), Алена57 (06.09.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*Оглашены результаты Первого международного детского вокального онлайн конкурса IN-KU "Песенная карусель 2016". Поздравляем победителей и призёров!

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141750*

----------

